# Nothing fancy



## robert flynt (Nov 18, 2016)

One has water buffalo handle with white liners and the other dyed camel bone and red liners. One blade is S30v and the other is ATS34. The one with the camel bone handle, I have not made the final grinds to complete it.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 18, 2016)

I really like the water buffalo. Both knifes are awesome Robert.
PM coming your way

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 19, 2016)

They're both beautiful knives... I'm kinda partial to the camel bone.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 19, 2016)

Man are those sharp looking knives!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 19, 2016)

Nothing fancy he says huummph!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 20, 2016)

Very nice Robert. Perfect timing for hunting season! I like the colors in that camel bone.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Nov 20, 2016)

Very nice I like them both!!!

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Nov 21, 2016)

Man I would hate to see you do something fancy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

